# Camera Land's Deal of the Day - 1/10/2014 - Riflescope



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

As I am sure you are aware by now, a little while ago we established a *"Deal of the Day"* section on our site. This, "Deal of the Day" is posted everyday I am here at work, assuming I find the time each day to do this, lol.
We buy lots of demos, close-outs and assorted new product deals and sometimes we wind up with enough to offer crazy cheap deal on something awesome.










Today's "Deal of the Day" is on a very popular Zeiss Riflescope, the *Zeiss Conquest 4.5-14x50 AO MC Target Turret w/#20 Z-Plex #521490-9920* reduced to *only $499.99*

*Product Highlights*
◾1.0" Main Tube
◾target Turrets
◾Adjustable Objective
◾Z-Plex Reticle

High-performance riflescope for long range varmint and predator hunting or target shooting in low light conditions. Parallax adjustment, high magnification, and target turret deliver supreme accuracy. Also available with hunting turret.

*Multicoated Lenses:* Carl Zeiss MC multicoating on all glass-to-air surfaces for maximum transmission, color fidelity and brilliance.

*Legendary Zeiss Optics:* Carl Zeiss precision ground optics deliver detailed images with high contrast

*Z-Plex Reticle in the Second Focal Plane:* The Z-Plex reticle features 4 medium weight posts with fine cross hairs. This familiar configuration provides a comfortable sight picture that gets you on target quickly and accurately.
Second focal plane positioning: The reticle does not magnify when the scope's power is dialed up.

Magnification 4.5-14x 
Objective Lens Diameter 50mm 
Angle of View 4.9-1.7° 
Field-of-View (@ 1000 Yds) 4.5x: 255' (85 m at 1000 m)
14x: 88' (29 m at 1000 m) 
Dioptric Correction Range -3/+2 
Exit Pupil Diameter 4.5x: 10.8mm
14x: 3.6mm 
Eye Relief 4.5x: 3.5" (89mm)
14x: 3.5" (89mm) 
Impact Point Correction per Click 1/4 MOA 
Maximum Elevation/Windage Adjustment Windage: 45 MOA
Elevation: 68 MOA 
Relative Brightness 4.5x: 117, 14x: 13 
Twilight Factor 4.5x: 15, 14x: 26.5 
Weatherproofing Water & fog proof 
Dimensions Length: 14.1" (356mm) 
Weight 19.75 oz (560 g)

*BTW,* a portion of every Zeiss sale is donated to United Cerebral Palsy.

*Please feel free to call Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128 with any questions or to place an order.

* These "Deal of the Day" opportunities last as long as we have inventory so if you see this and want this please give a call or check our site.

Have a great day*


----------

